# Shoshone Maneater log?



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Hmm... sounds new. Not blocking at all?


----------



## breckster (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not laying across the rapid, it's on the left, sticking directly upriver at an upward angle.

But I would say if someone for some reason took the left line, they could get caught by it badly. Between that, and it being our first time, we portaged Maneater due to this. Probably about 1ft in diameter, 4ft above the current water lavel.


----------

